# V3000 Height help needed



## SteveKoz (Feb 22, 2019)

I'm ready to pull the trigger on the Oneida V3000 DC system. I can order it with a 55 gal container instead of the 35 gal but I'm not sure the 55 will fit in my basement. I plan to mount this on the wall to gain as much height as I can get. The website says the entire unit is 88" tall but that is with a foot of 6" flex hose connecting to the can. Is that a stretched foot of flex? Raising the mount 6" on the wall and maybe using 6" of flex can give me the 12+" needed for the 55. Can someone that has one.. the black V3000.. let me know the actual height from motor top to cyclone output. It would be greatly appreciated. Thank you!


----------



## shoot summ (Feb 21, 2014)

Probably best to contact them directly with your question, you are spending a lot of $$'s, you don't want random info from others, get it from Oneida.


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*You don't want a 55 gal drum ....*

You won't be able to move or lift it without a hand truck if it's full. 

DAMHIKT. I have 30 gal drums on my 2 Jets and even they are quite heavy when full. I have to carry them down a 15 step stairway and it's "iffy" on the way down. Both hands are on the drum to carry it and no hands on the handrail for support... :|
A 55 gal steel drum weighs plenty empty.


----------



## SteveKoz (Feb 22, 2019)

Thanks for the replies. I ordered it with the 35. :thumbup:


----------

